# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  كلكم يبكي لنفسه ؟؟!!

## راشد مرجي

*كان بالبصرة عابد حضرته الوفاة..فجلس أهله يبكون حوله فقال لهم أجلسوني , فأجلسوه فأقبل عليهم وقال لأبيه : يا أبت ما الذي أبكاك؟قال :يا بنى ذكرت فقدك وانفرادي بعدك .فالتفت إلى أمه , وقال :يا أماه ما الذي أبكاك؟قالت : لتجرعي مرارة ثكلك ,فالتفت إلى الزوجة ,وقال :ما الذي أبكاك ؟ قالت : لفقد برك وحاجتي لغيرك , فالتفت إلى أولاده,وقال :ما الذي أبكاكم ؟قالوا : لذل اليتم والهوان من بعدك ,فعند ذلك نظر إليهم وبكى .فقالوا له : ما يبكيك أنت ؟ قال أبكي لأني رأيت كلا منكم يبكى لنفسه لا لي .أما فيكم من بكى لطول سفري ؟ أما فيكم من بكى لقلة زادي ؟أما فيكم من بكى لمضجعي في التراب؟أما فيكم من بكى لما ألقاه من سوء الحساب ؟ أما فيكم من بكى لموقفي بين يدي رب الأرباب؟ ثم سقط على وجهه فحركوه , فإذا هو ميت .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي *** وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي
وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها *** الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ
مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني *** وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي
تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ *** ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ
أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً *** عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي
فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكَ الدُّنْيــا وَزِينَتُها *** وانْظُرْ إلى فِعْلِهــا في الأَهْلِ والوَطَنِ
وانْظُرْ إِلى مَنْ حَوَى الدُّنْيا بِأَجْمَعِها *** هَلْ رَاحَ مِنْها بِغَيْرِ الحَنْطِ والكَفَنِ
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*نعم أيها الأحبة مشاهد الموت تمر أمام أعيننا كل يوم , بل كل ساعة , ولكن قليل منا من يتعظ بتلك المشاهد , ومن تؤثر فيه صورة النعش وقد حمل فيه الميت على الأعناق ليواروه في مثواه الأخير .
قال تعالى :((وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ(34) كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ))(35) سورة الأنبياء .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*عن البراء بن عازب . قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ أبصر بجماعة فقال : علام اجتمع هؤلاء ؟ قيل : على قبر يحفرونه ؟ قال : ففزع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذهب مسرعاً حتى انتهى إلى القبر ، فبكى حتى بل الثرى من دموعه ، ثم أقبل علينا فقال : أي إخواني لمثل هذا فأعدوا ؟.فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :( أكثروا ذكر هاذم اللذات ) الترمذي وحسنه.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ولما سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أحزم الناس؟ قال: أكثرهم ذكراً للموت، وأكثرهم استعداداً للموت، أولئك الأكياس، ذهبوا بشرف الدنيا وكرامة الآخرة . الطبراني وحسنه المنذري.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*يا نفس قد أزف الرحيل *** وأظلك الخطب الجليل
فتأهبي يا نفس لا يلعب *** بك الأمل الطويل 
فلتنزلن بمنزل ينسى *** الخليل فيه الخليل
وليركبن عليك فيه من *** الثرى ثقل ثقيل
قرن الفناء بنا جميعاً *** فلا يبقى العزيز ولا الذليل
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*وكلنا حينما يموت عزيز لديه يبكي على حاله هو لا على الحال والمآل التي صار إليها الميت , وما هي إلا بعض الدموع وبعض الأيام وننسي من ودعناه الوداع الأخير ولا نتذكر إلا أنفسنا وشهواتنا وملذاتنا .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ضعوا خدي على التراب ضعوه *** ومن عفــر التراب فوســدوه 
وشـقوا عـنـه أكفاناً رقاقاً*** وفي الرمس البعيد فغــيبوه 
فلو أبصـرتــمــوه إذا تقضت *** صبيحة ثالث أنكرتموه 
وقد سالت نواظر مقلتيه*** على وجناته وانفض فوه 
وناداه البلا هذا فلان*** هلموا فانظروا هل تعرفوه
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*مر إبراهيم بن أدهم بسوق البصرة يوماً فالتف الناس حوله، وقالوا: يا أبا إسحاق ! يرحمك الله، مالنا ندعو الله فلا يستجاب لنا؟ فقال إبراهيم : لأنكم أمتم قلوبكم بعشرة أشياء: عرفتم الله فلم تؤدوا حقوقه، وزعمتم حب رسوله ولم تعملوا بسنته، وقرأتم القرآن ولم تعملوا به، وأكلتم نِعَم الله ولم تؤدوا شكرها، وقلتم: بأن الشيطان لكم عدو ولم تخالفوه، وقلتم: بأن الجنة حق ولم تعملوا لها، وقلتم بأن النار حق ولم تهربوا منها، وقلتم بأن الموت حق ولم تستعدوا له، ودفنتم موتاكم ولم تعتبروا بهم، وانتبهتم من نومكم فانشغلتم بعيوب الناس ونسيتم عيوبكم.
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*إذن فنحن لا نتذكر من وضع في التراب وتخلى عنه الآهل والأحباب .. لا نتذكر من أكله الدود وصار أسيرا للحود .. لا نتذكر من كان بالأمس يجالسنا ويؤانسنا .. لا نتذكر من كان يضاحكنا ويمازحنا .. فقط نتذكر أنفسنا .. فقط نبكي على حظوظنا في الحياة .. فقط نبكي لأنفسنا. 









و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و آخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

